# cruze trying to start by itself??



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does the car have an aftermarket remote starter? If so I'd start with that. Remote starters are triggered by radio waves and it's possible something triggered it. If you have other issues I'd definitely take it in to a Chevy dealership. Your car still has B2B and GM Power Train warranty left.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

There was just a post with a similar problem-search and you will find it, guy had a video of his cruze starting over and over with nobody in it, not sure of the resolution to the problem, another possibility is the battery ground cable-a known problem that can cause all sorts of weird random problems from all the modules not booting up properly


----------



## jeff41ky (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok so after I posted this issue I took the car to the chevy dealer. They told me there isn't a recall posted for this problem, BUT there is some kind of notification to the service tech that the issue exists and if the customer reports it they will fix it. So GM is aware of the problem. Apparently its a short in a cable linking an electronic control module to the battery. When your sitting with the key in the ignition ( Car not running) and radio is still on, after a few minutes when the radio turns itself off the starter will turn over. Kind of strange..

So again they are aware of the problem but it hasn't become a recall yet. And I think anyone who has this problem can get it fixed even if your B2B has expired.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for that info, please see if you can get more info out of them when you pick it up-wiring repair-module replacement ???


----------



## javierrazo (Jul 4, 2019)

KENSTV123 said:


> There was just a post with a similar problem-search and you will find it, guy had a video of his cruze starting over and over with nobody in it, not sure of the resolution to the problem, another possibility is the battery ground cable-a known problem that can cause all sorts of weird random problems from all the modules not booting up properly


 Hi! have you resolved the issue? And what was it? My car is doing the exact thing yu described.


----------



## Rwebb54 (Feb 26, 2021)

jeff41ky said:


> So i haven't had this car a few months. (2013 CHEVY CRUZE LS W/24500 miles) i was picking up my girlfriend to take her to work, so while waiting for her sitting in the car, the radio turned itself off and the starter turned over very briefly. Now I googled this and I was surprised how quickly i found the problem show up in the search. So is this an issue GM should fix under a recall or just warranty work?
> 
> I bought the car from CARMAX with an extended warranty, BUT if you know carmax... its difficult getting your car in there to get looked at.
> 
> ...


I’m having the same problem if you have figured anything out please share the info!


----------

